# Copyright!



## danalec99 (Mar 31, 2004)

How do we copyright a picture? Is that a legal process? Is there any forms to be filled? Any bodies to take notice of it? 

OR will a picture/photo be a copyrighted property of someone the moment they write the words 'Copyrights to xyz" ?


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 31, 2004)

Technically it's copyrighted the instant you take the pic (at least in the USA), although there are additional measures you can take to make it more official.  I posted an extensive article on copyright I found about a month back.  I think it's here somewhere in the "General Photography" forum.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Matt. I shall try to find it!


----------

